# curs as running dogs?



## conejero (May 29, 2013)

I have a 5 mo. Old Kemmer stock cur who is gamey as heck. He's been treeing squirrels in the yard for a month now, timbers with them. Last 2 weekends I've taken him out for some woods time, first time he ran a deer, yes I will wait to break him until he is doing good on good game, second time he ran something I didn't get to figure out, kinda ran like a fox, or a coyote who was not worried, but anyway, this puppy runs head up,almost as fast as he can run, screaming every breath. Had to catch him both times. (Gettin' too old for that). My question: I know that these dogs are run on bear, fox, cat, etc. Out West, anybody over here ever try and run them on swampers? Seems like it may work, I know they would be too big to run cottontails in brush. Anyway, just curious.


----------



## conejero (Jun 1, 2013)

So.... no comments? Any body ever seen an open mouth cur run on swampers? Seems like the speed, run to catch mentality might work ok, not unlike some of the oversize Patch dogs some guys run, except for the mouth.


----------



## dotties cutter (Jun 1, 2013)

As teenagers we had beagles, black and tans blueticks and always three or more cur dogs of some not nameable sort and they were as much a part of our rabbit hunting as any hound we ever had and if a rabbit went in a hollow tree they were usually the first to find and tree it for us. We always knew when the dogs were close on the rabbit cause that is when the cur dogs would start to open up and add to the race. This was close to sixty years ago but those are unforgettable days and our cur dogs were champions in our young eyes and they still are.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 1, 2013)

The mountain cur (kemmer stock) is probably the most gamey (sp) of any breed. They will get after anything, rabbits included. If I had one that was as tree minded as you say that one is, I would probably break him off everything but squirrels.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 1, 2013)

If you have a cur that opens on track, and trees, sounds like a good candidate for a coon dog.


----------



## conejero (Jun 1, 2013)

Yea, here in the real world, I agree with you guys, squirrels first year, maybe coons the second season along with squirrels. I will eventually break him off any thing that does not  tree. I was really, like I said, mostly curious, I like screwing with hunting dogs, and my mind loves to reinvent the wheel. If I had a bunch of extra money, years and access to land, there's probably no end to the fun I could have with dogs! I love to talk dogs, theories and possibilities, get a kick out of reading the crosses the hog dog guys are doing, for example.


----------



## Billy Laster (Jun 1, 2013)

I hunt Stephens Curs ,I start them on Sqs, then  on coon..They are used on about any kind of game.Big  Game--cats, hogs, bear..small game  sqs, coon,....They are very gamey and  gritty ...You break them off what game you don't want them on and praise them on the game you want them on...


----------



## conejero (Jun 1, 2013)

Tell me about those Stephens curs, size, mouth, colors, family dog temperament, never seen one in person. Got any pictures?


----------



## Al Medcalf (Jun 1, 2013)

Billy Laster said:


> I hunt Stephens Curs ,I start them on Sqs, then  on coon..They are used on about any kind of game.Big  Game--cats, hogs, bear..small game  sqs, coon,....They are very gamey and  gritty ...You break them off what game you don't want them on and praise them on the game you want them on...




GAMEY.......


----------



## conejero (Jun 1, 2013)

Ha! Still waiting to find anything GAMIER than a dog box full of hounds. Back in Wa. State, some years ago, some guys fed their bear and cat hounds a fish based mink feed, you better believe that didn't help. You can't hardly wash it off them. But, if bird dog pups are "birdy" would a cur pup be "squirrely" then?


----------

